# "4 gatti ad ascoltare  il papa" bufera sul tg3



## Old Alexantro (14 Luglio 2009)

*In quattro gatti ascoltano il Papa" E' bufera sul Tg3* 
lastampa.it 


Secondo il Tg3 solo «quattro gatti, forse un pò di più, hanno ancora il coraggio e la pazienza di ascoltare le parole» di papa Benedetto XVI. Scoppia la bufera sul tg della Terza Rete in una polemica che ha coinvolto il deputato del Pd Merlo, lo stesso direttore del Tg3 Antonio Di Bella e il portavoce vaticano, padre Federico Lombardi. 

Sembrava un servizio come tutti gli altri quello con cui il vaticanista del Tg3 riferiva ieri nell?edizione principale delle 19:00 della giornata del papa trascorsa tra l?Angelus di piazza San Pietro e i preparativi per l?imminente partenza per Les Combes in Valle d?Aosta per un periodo di riposo. Prendendo spunto dai due gatti che sono stati visti aggirarsi attorno alla residenza dove il pontefice trascorrerà le ferie, l?autore del servizio ha voluto chiudere il pezzo con una frase dai toni apparentemente irriverenti. Di sicuro irriverenti li ha trovati il vicepresidente della Vigilanza Rai, Giorgio Merlo (Pd), che ha accusato il Tg3 di «deriva anticlericale», definendo il servizio contestato «singolare» e «volgare». 

«Conosciamo da tempo la correttezza, l?equilibrio e il senso di responsabilità che caratterizzano il Tg3», ha premesso Merlo. Tuttavia, ha aggiunto, «è singolare e inconsueto che una testata importante come il Tg3 scivoli in questa anacronistica, e volgare, deriva anticlericale. Un errore o un costume? Non mi pare, al riguardo, che un servizio del genere rientri tra i canoni che presiedono ad un corretto uso del servizio pubblico». Pronta la replica del direttore Di Bella, che ha avuto anche una telefonata di chiarimento con il portavoce vaticano, padre Federico Lombardi. «La linea editoriale del Tg3 - ha detto il direttore - è stata sempre caratterizzata da grande attenzione e rispetto per il magistero della Chiesa e la figura del Pontefice». «Mi sento - ha aggiunto - di ribadire l?impegno del Tg3 a una rinnovata attenzione per le questioni vaticane e al massimo rispetto per la figura del Santo Padre, come d?altronde testimoniato dalla copertura impeccabile di tutte le sue ultime iniziative». 

Soddisfatto a questo punto il portavoce vaticano Lombardi che ha colto l?occasione per ribadire la richiesta di attenzione e rispetto «effettivi» per la Chiesa e per la figura del pontefice. La polemica tuttavia non si placa. Insorge infatti il vicepresidente della Vigilanza Rai Giorgio Lainati (Pdl), secondo cui «c?è da rimanere attoniti di fronte alle sgangherate ironie del Tg3 sulle vacanze di Sua Santità Benedetto XVI». A fine giornata, con l?intenzione di chiudere la vicenda, interviene anche il Cdr del Tg3 Rai. Si è trattato, afferma in un comunicato, di una polemica nata «dal fraintendimento di una frase forse poco chiara, che tanto il collega quanto il direttore Di Bella hanno ribadito non avere avuto alcun intento offensivo nei confronti della Chiesa o del pontefice». «Chiediamo - auspica la nota - che l?informazione del Tg3 venga valutata non sulla base di criteri politici, culturali o valoriali, ma di una semplice ed essenziale distinzione: quella tra buono e cattivo giornalismo». 
Link all'articolo con audio servizio 

fanno pena
come il papa del resto


----------



## Old Alexantro (14 Luglio 2009)

maledetta stampa di regime e stramaledetto stato bigotto
il papa(ah si quello che dice di non mettere il preservativo)  puo anche fare scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale ma bisogna parlarne bene a prescindere


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> maledetta stampa di regime e stramaledetto stato bigotto
> il papa(ah si quello che dice di non mettere il preservativo) puo anche fare scoppiare la terza guerra mondiale ma bisogna parlarne bene a prescindere


 
te lo quoto sai ?
ho un odio quasi preoccupante per il papa e la chiesa


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> te lo quoto sai ?
> ho un odio quasi preoccupante per il papa e la chiesa


A me fanno tenerezza e stupore le persone che ancora credono a queste favolette raccontate da un gruppo di papponi falsi e spregevoli.


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> te lo quoto sai ?
> ho un odio quasi preoccupante per il papa e la chiesa


anche io , non so cosa detesto maggiormente .


----------



## Old sperella (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me fanno tenerezza e stupore le persone che ancora credono a queste favolette raccontate da un gruppo di papponi falsi e spregevoli.


ne hanno bisogno ...contenti loro


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> ne hanno bisogno ...*contenti loro*


 Per carità... certo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Luglio 2009)

Comunque è utile solevare un polverone su una scemenza per distogliere l'attenzione dei cattolici da un'enciclica che parla di sfruttamento dei lavoratori.


----------



## Old Zyp (15 Luglio 2009)

son un pochetto lontano da chiesa e papa, giusto un pochetto 


ma son felice che in famiglia si siano aperti gli occhietti anche per chi ancora qualche attenuante la dava

c'è chi ha aperto gli occhi in un sol colpo quando all'impiccato non vollero far il funerale in chiesa ..... 

piccoli passi verso la salvezza


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque è utile solevare un polverone su una scemenza *per distogliere l'attenzione dei cattolici da un'enciclica che parla di sfruttamento dei lavoratori*.


 Altra ipocrisia, da chi detiene il più grande patrimonio immobiliare del mondo, e che non si fa scrupolo di sfrattare migliaia di anziani.


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2009)

son preoccupata: il papa è caduto nel bagno dello chalet in vacanza


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> son preoccupata: il papa è caduto nel bagno dello chalet in vacanza


si è rotto un polso.
Addio gesto dell'ombrello


----------



## Old Iris2 (17 Luglio 2009)

Sarà inciampato sui gatti.


----------



## Old Alexantro (17 Luglio 2009)

addio saluto nazista


----------



## brugola (17 Luglio 2009)

ma dai?' davvero???
speriamo sia il destro


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> addio saluto nazista


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2009)

polso destro anche operato in quanto la frattura era scomposta.
che loffio...almeno woitila lo avrebbe rotto in qualche scalata


----------



## Old Zyp (17 Luglio 2009)

povera bestia


----------



## Old sperella (17 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> polso destro anche operato in quanto la frattura era scomposta.
> che loffio...almeno woitila lo avrebbe rotto in qualche scalata


forse era impegnato in altro ...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Luglio 2009)

però siam ben bastardi nè?


----------



## Old Zyp (17 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però siam ben bastardi nè?


 
conta che ho il limitatore ........


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> conta che ho il limitatore ........


no dai, ridere degli incidenti altrui è da bastardini


----------



## Old sperella (17 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no dai, ridere degli incidenti altrui è da bastardini


meglio che essere buonisti a tutti i costi però  

	
	
		
		
	


	





l'astensione non è contemplata


----------



## Old Zyp (17 Luglio 2009)

Asu il bastardo è lui


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2009)

*pazienza...*



Asudem ha detto:


> no dai, ridere degli incidenti altrui è da bastardini


... e allora sarem bastardi...


----------



## Old Zyp (17 Luglio 2009)




----------



## Old Asudem (17 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> *meglio che essere buonisti a tutti i costi però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cosa c'entra?
bho


----------



## Old sperella (17 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa c'entra?
> bho


per il papa a volte si tende ad avere un occhio di riguardo solo perchè è il papa appunto , lì scatta il buonismo rispettoso della carica  ...anche se lui è un personaggio pessimo  !


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> per il papa a volte si tende ad avere un occhio di riguardo solo perchè è il papa appunto , lì scatta il buonismo rispettoso della carica ...anche se lui è un personaggio pessimo !


 Infatti sta' cosa non la sopporto proprio... come quando tutti hanno attaccato la Guzzanti!


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> per il papa a volte si tende ad avere un occhio di riguardo solo perchè è il papa appunto , lì scatta il buonismo rispettoso della carica  ...anche se lui è un personaggio pessimo  !


mi riferivo all'incidente non al papa.
Infatti pur odiando berlusconi ho criticato chi lo ha preso per il culo per il malore.
Ognuno fa quel che crede no?


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi riferivo all'incidente non al papa.
> Infatti pur odiando berlusconi ho criticato chi lo ha preso per il culo per il malore.
> Ognuno fa quel che crede no?


concordo abbastanza sulle malattie serie ma un polso rotto è poca cosa.


----------



## Old sperella (17 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi riferivo all'incidente non al papa.
> Infatti pur odiando berlusconi ho criticato chi lo ha preso per il culo per il malore.
> Ognuno fa quel che crede no?





Minerva ha detto:


> concordo abbastanza sulle malattie serie ma un polso rotto è poca cosa.


Quoto , un conto è uno sfottò per un polso o una caduta , un conto la presa in giro per malattie gravi .
Tra l'altro non gli abbiamo augurato nulla , si scherzava su un suo piccolo incidente .
Per la cronaca , l' hanno già operato


----------



## Old Zyp (17 Luglio 2009)

poveretto il vecchietto ha solo a disposizione i migliori dottori del mondo ......

altri invece muoiono con un solo spiffero

a bastonate sulla schiena !


----------



## Nobody (17 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> poveretto il vecchietto ha solo a disposizione i migliori dottori del mondo ......
> 
> altri invece muoiono con un solo spiffero
> 
> a bastonate sulla schiena !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

2009-07-18 15:31A 180 all'ora preoccupate per caduta papa, 3 suore multateIeri volevano sincerarsi delle condizioni di salute del papa(ANSA) - TORINO, 18 LUG - Volevano sincerarsi delle condizioni di salute del Papa. E quando ieri pomeriggio sono state informate del suo ricovero in ospedale, tre suore sono salite in auto per precipitarsi ad Aosta. Hanno viaggiato in autostrada, a 180 chilometri orari. Le religiose, pero', non avevano fatto i conti con la stradale, che le ha fermate e multate all'altezza di Quincinetto e multate di 375 euro.(ANSA).


----------



## Old sperella (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 2009-07-18 15:31A 180 all'ora preoccupate per caduta papa, 3 suore multateIeri volevano sincerarsi delle condizioni di salute del papa(ANSA) - TORINO, 18 LUG - Volevano sincerarsi delle condizioni di salute del Papa. E quando ieri pomeriggio sono state informate del suo ricovero in ospedale, tre suore sono salite in auto per precipitarsi ad Aosta. Hanno viaggiato in autostrada, a 180 chilometri orari. Le religiose, pero', non avevano fatto i conti con la stradale, che le ha fermate e multate all'altezza di Quincinetto e multate di 375 euro.(ANSA).


che fretta c'eraaaa maledetta primaveraaa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> che fretta c'eraaaa maledetta primaveraaa


 Questa è bellissima!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> che fretta c'eraaaa maledetta primaveraaa





















ma magari così può andare a fare scampagnate vicino ai burroni


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 2009-07-18 15:31A 180 all'ora preoccupate per caduta papa, 3 suore multateIeri volevano sincerarsi delle condizioni di salute del papa(ANSA) - TORINO, 18 LUG - Volevano sincerarsi delle condizioni di salute del Papa. E quando ieri pomeriggio sono state informate del suo ricovero in ospedale, tre suore sono salite in auto per precipitarsi ad Aosta. *Hanno viaggiato in autostrada, a 180 chilometri orari*. Le religiose, pero', non avevano fatto i conti con la stradale, che le ha fermate e multate all'altezza di Quincinetto e multate di 375 euro.(ANSA).


 Che rincoglionite...


----------



## Old Alexantro (20 Luglio 2009)

credo che il problemino al polso del papa sia dovuto a 70 anni di autoerotismo


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> credo che il problemino al polso del papa sia dovuto a 70 anni di autoerotismo


 A leggere le cronache schifose di questi anni su preti ed affini, purtroppo non si sono mai limitati a quello...


----------



## Old saphira (20 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> che fretta c'eraaaa maledetta primaveraaa





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 2009-07-18 15:31A 180 all'ora preoccupate per caduta papa, 3 suore multateIeri volevano sincerarsi delle condizioni di salute del papa(ANSA) - TORINO, 18 LUG - Volevano sincerarsi delle condizioni di salute del Papa. E quando ieri pomeriggio sono state informate del suo ricovero in ospedale, tre suore sono salite in auto per precipitarsi ad Aosta. Hanno viaggiato in autostrada, a 180 chilometri orari. Le religiose, pero', non avevano fatto i conti con la stradale, che le ha fermate e multate all'altezza di Quincinetto e multate di 375 euro.(ANSA).


 

















  ero piegata in due dal ridere... manco fosse stato sul punto di morte hihihihhihi


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> credo che il problemino al polso del papa sia dovuto a 70 anni di autoerotismo


dev'essere dura


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A leggere le cronache schifose di questi anni su preti ed affini, purtroppo non si sono mai limitati a quello...


eh già  

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche il prete vicino casa quand'ero piccola pare fosse un porcone di prima categoria


----------

